# Smoke unit and LGB wiring, and some other help needed!



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright, so i have an LGB 2090 diesel (not my pic..but this is it.. http://members.optusnet.com.au/lambingflat/050702.jpg ) and I want to add a smoke unit, lights, and maybe sound(if there's room), but I'm unfamiliar with LGB wiring... all i see without tearing the motor block apart is 2 leads labeled BR and GR and connected with a jumper...and on the other side, a lead that says WS.. anyone know what these are all for or how I could wire in the stuff I want to ad?

Now..the smoke unit I have an older Aristo smoke unit from an SD45 laying around that works but cuts out every now and again..but good enough for this little project.. but I need a round stack, what would be the best way of sealing it off to work with a round stack? JB Weld? And while on the topic of a stack..anyone know the best way to make something like this? (again not my pic..) 

http://www.supertruckusa.com/Assets/Images/54896/54896-md.jpg it doesn't have to function(preferred not to function, just stay in an open position)..and for those that can tell what it is in the pic..you've all seen them on a semi-truck, bulldozer,tractor, or small diesel loco stack at least once before..they're a rain cap for straight cut stacks... THANKS!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have added lights and sound to this engine. Plenty of room under the hood. 

You can get LED's in 3mm and 5mm versions. 

The wiring on the motor block is simple, outer wires are the motor itself, and the inner wires are track power. USA motor blocks are the same. 

The letters are German color codes for BRown (BN), GReen, WS is white and the other is yellow.


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright, another question..what voltage does the smoke unit need if I decided to make it seperately battery powered?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

see http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips6/2060_dcc_tips.html for some info on a similar loco, a 2060. 

Also see 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips8/sd45_tips.html 
and 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips3/smoke_tips.html 

for some info on the Aristo smoke unit


----------

